# Insulin question



## Niceguy94 (7 mo ago)

I understand I need to have 10g sugar for each iu of insulin and most people suggest buying dextrose and mixing it with aminos etc. I’m planning on using insulin and already have the dextrose powder, aminos powder and creatine/whey ready. However I can’t stand the taste of the dextrose. I was thinking of first having my normal breakfast, then injecting the insulin straight after, then straightway having some aminos, whey and creatine mixed in water with some dextrose, the rest of the sugar needed I am thinking of getting by drinking the necessary amount of lucozade. Is this ok?


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

Niceguy94 said:


> I understand I need to have 10g sugar for each iu of insulin and most people suggest buying dextrose and mixing it with aminos etc. I’m planning on using insulin and already have the dextrose powder, aminos powder and creatine/whey ready. However I can’t stand the taste of the dextrose. I was thinking of first having my normal breakfast, then injecting the insulin straight after, then straightway having some aminos, whey and creatine mixed in water with some dextrose, the rest of the sugar needed I am thinking of getting by drinking the necessary amount of lucozade. Is this ok?


Bang the required amount of sugar in your lucozade?


----------



## felladrol (9 mo ago)

Niceguy94 said:


> *I understand I need to have 10g sugar for each iu of insulin* and most people suggest buying dextrose and mixing it with aminos etc. I’m planning on using insulin and already have the dextrose powder, aminos powder and creatine/whey ready. However I can’t stand the taste of the dextrose. I was thinking of first having my normal breakfast, then injecting the insulin straight after, then straightway having some aminos, whey and creatine mixed in water with some dextrose, the rest of the sugar needed I am thinking of getting by drinking the necessary amount of lucozade. Is this ok?


Are you sure about that?
Do you have diabetes?


----------



## felladrol (9 mo ago)

And why would you need dextrose or amino acids or any of that stuff when using insulin?


----------



## Niceguy94 (7 mo ago)

felladrol said:


> And why would you need dextrose or amino acids or any of that stuff when using insulin?


Have you used Insulin for bodybuilding purposes? Are not familiar with the protocols needed when running insulin. You would die if you are a healthy non diabetic and take insulin without having any sugar.


----------



## Niceguy94 (7 mo ago)

No disrespect to any of the guys in here but you all seem perplexed by my question. I am not a diabetic. I want to cycle insulin for bodybuilding purposes. All I am asking is instead of dextrose can I use a drink like lucozade/coke etc in place of dextrose? 
insulin protocol for bodybuilders state you need 10g of simple carbs per IU injected. Can these simple carbs be gotten from a fizzy sugar drink like Coca Cola?


----------



## PaulNe (Oct 29, 2020)

How about just eating more carbs to account for the insulin? ...


----------



## felladrol (9 mo ago)

Niceguy94 said:


> Have you used Insulin for bodybuilding purposes? Are not familiar with the protocols needed when running insulin. You would die if you are a healthy non diabetic and take insulin without having any sugar.


Did I say no sugar?


----------



## felladrol (9 mo ago)

Niceguy94 said:


> No disrespect to any of the guys in here but you all seem perplexed by my question.


Yes I am perplexed by the info you've read.
Who said that?


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

You don't need 10g of simple carbs per iu of insulin 

You need to understand your blood glucose, how to monitor it and what food sources or combinations of affect it in the immediate short term.

Questions like the above indicate that you need to do more reading than simply identifying how to offset a hypoglycemic episode.

Also when you do finally use insulin, you're going to be disappointed.


----------



## sean m (Sep 20, 2015)

Before he died, my diabetic brother often [email protected]#ed himself up by drinking a bottle of coke, so I'd say yes the sugar in coke will work fine .


----------



## Niceguy94 (7 mo ago)

felladrol said:


> Yes I am perplexed by the info you've read.
> Who said that?


There is a guide right on this website and the protocol it gives is very similar to others I have seen:









Basic Insulin Guide For Beginners


If you are a seasoned insulin user, this post is going to be far to basic to be of value to you. The purpose of this post is to give information to those completely unfamiliar with insulin, and its use in the body and for bodybuilding purposes. There are a lot of posts on message boards about...




www.uk-muscle.co.uk





He recommends having a drink shake with glutamine, creatine and 55g dextrose (depending on the dose of insulin) within 5 mins of the insulin injection.

I can’t stand dextrose so just wondering if I can have a can or two of Coca Cola instead on top of the creatine etc.


----------



## felladrol (9 mo ago)

Niceguy94 said:


> There is a guide right on this website and the protocol it gives is very similar to others I have seen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mate you have yet to even specify what type of insulin are you talking about.


----------



## Niceguy94 (7 mo ago)

felladrol said:


> Mate you have yet to even specify what type of insulin are you talking about.


Oh sorry, I am planning on using The fast acting one called humalog, which kicks in almost immediately and has a window of action of about 3-4 hours.


----------



## felladrol (9 mo ago)

Niceguy94 said:


> Oh sorry, I am planning on using The fast acting one called humalog, which kicks in almost immediately and has a window of action of about 3-4 hours.


Got it.
Do you have a vial or pen btw?


----------



## Niceguy94 (7 mo ago)

felladrol said:


> Got it.
> Do you have a vial or pen btw?


I have a pen. Do you have experience running it?


----------



## felladrol (9 mo ago)

Niceguy94 said:


> I have a pen. Do you have experience running it?


Maybe.


----------



## felladrol (9 mo ago)

There isn't just one way of using it.
And the way I would use it is probably isn't exactly what these "other people" have suggested.


----------



## B88F (Mar 22, 2021)

Have you tried vitargo? I'd rather use that for simple carbs then technically copious amounts of sugar, because thats basically what dextrose is! Besides you don't technically need simple carbs to cover insulin use in bodybuilding, you could/can eat complex carbs, just keep some form of simple carbs close by incase it doesn't go to plan, however if you are solely going to use it around training then i'd go with vitargo.


----------



## Niceguy94 (7 mo ago)

B88F said:


> Have you tried vitargo? I'd rather use that for simple carbs then technically copious amounts of sugar, because thats basically what dextrose is! Besides you don't technically need simple carbs to cover insulin use in bodybuilding, you could/can eat complex carbs, just keep some form of simple carbs close by incase it doesn't go to plan, however if you are solely going to use it around training then i'd go with vitargo.


How does vitargo taste though, especially mixed with essential amino acids and creatine? Dextrose brings me close to throwing up.


----------



## Niceguy94 (7 mo ago)

felladrol said:


> There isn't just one way of using it.
> And the way I would use it is probably isn't exactly what these "other people" have suggested.


You have piqued my curiosity. I have never heard of other ways of using it so care to enlighten me?


----------



## felladrol (9 mo ago)

Niceguy94 said:


> You have piqued my curiosity. I have never heard of other ways of using it so care to enlighten me?


Sure.
The problem thoug is that, I don't do cookie cutter sh*t.
That being said I would first need to gather some background info from you before recommending anything. Aaaand after further consideration I figured perhaps I'll keep some of that stuff as a secret for now.


----------



## DarkStars (Oct 23, 2020)

felladrol said:


> Sure.
> The problem thoug is that, I don't do cookie cutter sh*t.
> That being said I would first need to gather some background info from you before recommending anything. Aaaand after further consideration I figured perhaps I'll keep some of that stuff as a secret for now.


Get back on your main account, Simon.


----------



## B88F (Mar 22, 2021)

Niceguy94 said:


> How does vitargo taste though, especially mixed with essential amino acids and creatine? Dextrose brings me close to throwing up.


I use flavourless and just mix it with any flavoured protein, i don't use slin these days, i just spike my insulin levels are training using vitargo, besides you aint gonna get far if taste is your main worry, most successful gym goers will eat and drink whatever if its going to help with their training.


----------



## felladrol (9 mo ago)

DarkStars said:


> Get back on your main account, Simon.


Oh no, Fook me!
Shouldn't be doing this with both mobile and laptop and at the same time 😏


----------



## felladrol (9 mo ago)

But in all seriousness though, although it sounds laughable I would like to have more data of the person before just throwing out magic protocols, arbitrary numbers and whathaveyou. Sure you can always go with some cookie cutter example found on the internet and chances are everything goes well. I personally rather always base the drug use on the individual's needs, what else he is doing or taking and and and...


----------



## felladrol (9 mo ago)

B88F said:


> *I use flavourless* and just mix it with any flavoured protein, i don't use slin these days, i just spike my insulin levels are training using vitargo, besides you aint gonna get far if taste is your main worry, most successful gym goers will eat and drink whatever if its going to help with their training.


Are there even flavored ones on the market?
Not sure if I've actually ever seen flavored vitargo or dextrose or maltodextrin etc.


----------



## B88F (Mar 22, 2021)

felladrol said:


> Are there even flavored ones on the market?
> Not sure if I've actually ever seen flavored vitargo or dextrose or maltodextrin etc.


I think you can get fruit flavoured vitargo.


----------



## felladrol (9 mo ago)

B88F said:


> I think you can get fruit flavoured vitargo.


Probably.
Only used vitargo once when I got it free.
It didn't really taste anything but I did the same thing and added some EAA's in to it.


----------



## B88F (Mar 22, 2021)

felladrol said:


> Probably.
> Only used vitargo once when I got it free.
> It didn't really taste anything but I did the same thing and added some EAA's in to it.


I Just use it pre and post workout mixed in with some whey, as i train at 6am its the fastest absorbing carb apparently, so easy to get some fuel behind those early workouts and post workout glycogen restore, and insulin spike.


----------



## felladrol (9 mo ago)

B88F said:


> I Just use it pre and post workout mixed in with some whey, as i train at 6am its the fastest absorbing carb apparently, so easy to get some fuel behind those early workouts and post workout glycogen restore, and insulin spike.


Sure and yes I believe so.
Also much more stomach friendly than these other carb "formulae".
Out of curiosity how much do you use now and what's the highest you've gone?
Do you sip it all the way through workout or just slam down the whole thing before you even start your workout?


----------



## B88F (Mar 22, 2021)

felladrol said:


> Sure and yes I believe so.
> Also much more stomach friendly than these other carb "formulae".
> Out of curiosity how much do you use now and what's the highest you've gone?
> Do you sip it all the way through workout or just slam down the whole thing before you even start your workout?


Literally just put 2 heaped scoops in with 2 heaped scoops of whey about an hour before i train, slam it down, works out at 60g carbs and 50g protein and the same post workout, followed by my first solid meal about an hour after that.


----------

